# Bass player wanted in Niagara Falls.



## sonicmat (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm lookin for a bass player, around the ages of 14-16 (im 14). I play lead guitar, and im a mean acoustic and Classical guitar player, and i can also play flute (ha ha). I know there aren't many prog people in Canada, but i try. So if your interested, here's my email...
[email protected]
:rockon:


----------

